# Icast



## SeanStone (Sep 8, 2010)

Anyone following Icast? I saw a live target crankbait on the facebook page that was clear and had 3 small baitfish inside of it. I guess its supposed to imitate schooling baitfish. Looked neat. Just wanted to start a thread and see what you guys had seen/heard and what you think of them.


----------



## mepps_fisher (May 6, 2009)

Live target bait ball. Going to cost 17 bucks. Looks insane


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## jason_0545 (Aug 3, 2011)

i saw a realistic soft plastic craw that looked pretty sweet idk who the manuf was tho


----------



## JSykes3 (Oct 14, 2010)

I have no words.


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

come on! it can't be that bad! .........right?


----------



## rustyfish (Apr 27, 2004)

Ok you bass guys have officially lost your dam minds.:Banane28:


----------



## SeanStone (Sep 8, 2010)

rustyfish said:


> Ok you bass guys have officially lost your dam minds.:Banane28:


Innovation.....Russ. Its something the world of catfishing is missing. Dont be afraid of change my friend.....welcome it. Lmao.

Ill have you hooked by the end of the summer.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

hahaha sean I was thinking the same thing....dont tell me you guys dont try new stuff for baits on cat fishing....

were just a little.....prettier about it! LOL


----------



## SeanStone (Sep 8, 2010)

Scum_Frog said:


> hahaha sean I was thinking the same thing....dont tell me you guys dont try new stuff for baits on cat fishing....
> 
> were just a little.....prettier about it! LOL


Lol. We dont experiment much with catfishing. When something works it works. The most innovative thing thats happened in the last decade has probably been flourecent line and thr use of black lights when fishing at night. The rest of catfish gear is prehistoric....hooks, sinkers, etc. Other than that methods change.....circle hooks vs. J hooks.....anchor vs drifting.....floats vs bottom rigs. Pretty basic stuff.

Bass fishing is on the complete opposite side of the spectrum. Not only with baits but gear and terminal tackle.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## dacrawdaddy (Aug 31, 2008)

I like the bait ball crankbait but a bit pricey. I like the Big Bite Baits "Real Deal Craw" and "Real Deal Minnow".


----------



## mischif (Jul 14, 2006)

The new CI4+ chronarch reel looks pretty sweet. I knew it was a matter of time before they brought that carbon technology over to their baitcasters 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## SeanStone (Sep 8, 2010)

How about abu garcias new revo rocket......a 9.0.1 gear ratio. Thats gonna pull some line in quick. 37" per turn

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## The Ghost (Jul 3, 2013)

So far, the Bronzeye shad has my interest piqued. Looks like a nice walking bait, and they should be offered in some sorely needed baitfish patterns.


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

The Savage Gear 3D Crayfish looks pretty darn sweet. 3 or 4 in a pack. Wonder what the cost is going to be? I also like that KVD 1.5 flat side. A nice diving depth range. I should stop looking at this I Cast stuff. I'm going to need a second job lol


----------

